# New Here - Christian Divorce Survivor Looking to Help Others



## FreedomThroughDivorce

Hi everybody. My name is Amanda Nicole. I’m a Christian divorce survivor from a narcissistic ex-husband, currently overcoming a 2-year child custody battle. I joined this forum because I want to help other women of God walk the road I’ve walked. I do that now for a living, through a company I started called Freedom Through Divorce. After reading so many of the stories I’ve read on this forum, I can hear the pain and uncertainty that I felt during my own personal journey. After repeatedly reading comments like “I just want someone to talk to, I don’t know who I am anymore, I’m a Christian and don’t believe in divorce even though I’m being abused,” I just couldn’t sit by any longer without starting an account and attempting to provide help for those who are hurting. So here goes. I’ve signed up for an account. I’m ready to help.

REDACTED


----------



## Diana7

Hi Amanda, I am also a Christian whose long first marriage ended very suddenly 22 years ago. I have been happily remarried for nearly 16 years now. 

Best wishes.


----------



## FreedomThroughDivorce

Diana7 said:


> Hi Amanda, I am also a Christian whose long first marriage ended very suddenly 22 years ago. I have been happily remarried for nearly 16 years now.
> 
> Best wishes.


Wonderful, I'm glad to hear that! Thanks for responding. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Diana7

FreedomThroughDivorce said:


> Wonderful, I'm glad to hear that! Thanks for responding. It's nice to meet you.


And you🙂


----------



## Evinrude58

its A forum called talk about marriage. You can’t do your helping here?


----------



## Sfort

Evinrude58 said:


> its A forum called talk about marriage. You can’t do your helping here?


I think it's required unless she pays to become a sponsor.


----------



## sokillme

FreedomThroughDivorce said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Amanda Nicole. I’m a Christian divorce survivor from a narcissistic ex-husband, currently overcoming a 2-year child custody battle. I joined this forum because I want to help other women of God walk the road I’ve walked. I do that now for a living, through a company I started called Freedom Through Divorce. After reading so many of the stories I’ve read on this forum, I can hear the pain and uncertainty that I felt during my own personal journey. After repeatedly reading comments like “I just want someone to talk to, I don’t know who I am anymore, I’m a Christian and don’t believe in divorce even though I’m being abused,” I just couldn’t sit by any longer without starting an account and attempting to provide help for those who are hurting. So here goes. I’ve signed up for an account. I’m ready to help.
> 
> You can visit my website at freedom through divorce dot com


My take is always, even if you believe that, you don't have to live together. Eventually the husband will divorce and you are free. 

Don't even get me started when there is cheating involved. 

(I am also a guy by the way.)


----------



## FreedomThroughDivorce

sokillme said:


> My take is always, even if you believe that, you don't have to live together. Eventually the husband will divorce and you are free.
> 
> Don't even get me started when there is cheating involved.
> 
> (I am also a guy by the way.)


----------



## Prodigal

Are you here to advertise your website?


----------



## FreedomThroughDivorce

I am here to join the conversation. As I stated in my post "I joined this forum because I want to help other women of God walk the road I’ve walked." I see posts where women are asking for advice and I'm here to offer my 2-cents.


----------



## MattMatt

FreedomThroughDivorce said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Amanda Nicole. I’m a Christian divorce survivor from a narcissistic ex-husband, currently overcoming a 2-year child custody battle. I joined this forum because I want to help other women of God walk the road I’ve walked. I do that now for a living, through a company I started called Freedom Through Divorce. After reading so many of the stories I’ve read on this forum, I can hear the pain and uncertainty that I felt during my own personal journey. After repeatedly reading comments like “I just want someone to talk to, I don’t know who I am anymore, I’m a Christian and don’t believe in divorce even though I’m being abused,” I just couldn’t sit by any longer without starting an account and attempting to provide help for those who are hurting. So here goes. I’ve signed up for an account. I’m ready to help.
> 
> REDACTED


Welcome to TAM, @FreedomThroughDivorce.
Anyone wishing to offer services will need to become an officially accredited Vendor. The details are available here 








Vendor Rules


1. Any and all commercial posting on the forum requires vendor credentials to do so. This includes: A business name Usernames, business information in your Signatures and or Avatars, soliciting in private message, and any and all commercial posting in threads. Failure to sign up as a...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## NicoleT

FreedomThroughDivorce said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Amanda Nicole. I’m a Christian divorce survivor from a narcissistic ex-husband, currently overcoming a 2-year child custody battle. I joined this forum because I want to help other women of God walk the road I’ve walked. I do that now for a living, through a company I started called Freedom Through Divorce. After reading so many of the stories I’ve read on this forum, I can hear the pain and uncertainty that I felt during my own personal journey. After repeatedly reading comments like “I just want someone to talk to, I don’t know who I am anymore, I’m a Christian and don’t believe in divorce even though I’m being abused,” I just couldn’t sit by any longer without starting an account and attempting to provide help for those who are hurting. So here goes. I’ve signed up for an account. I’m ready to help.
> 
> REDACTED


Hello Amanda, my name is also Nicole. I am a 5th year reborn Christian, praying every day for the Lord to revive our marriage to a state that glorifies Him. We have been through everything a marriage can go through rocky from the start and 17 years later we are still together. it has not been easy. There is still major healing to be done. I had an exit affair 10 years ago which came back on me when we decided to give it another go and I came clean. A lot of hurt and a lot of mistrust and a lot of anger and a lot of heartbreak BUT I believe that the Lord has a testimony for us and for me, if He has forgiven me my sins and He has, to hear the words "good and faithful servant" would mean the world to me. Welcome to the group.


----------



## FreedomThroughDivorce

Thanks for sharing your story Matt! God bless you.


----------



## ConanHub

Spankings help.😁


----------



## ConanHub

P.S. I am interested in your POV.


----------



## Prodigal

FreedomThroughDivorce said:


> I am here to join the conversation.


And we can expect that to happen, uh, WHEN??


----------



## EleGirl

FreedomThroughDivorce said:


> Thanks for sharing your story Matt! God bless you.


You might want to go back and read @MattMatt 's post. He did not share his story. He posted info for you follow to get approved as a vendor here on TAM. In order to advertise your business here on TAM you have to be vetted by our parent company and get VENDOR status.


----------



## MattMatt

As the OP never made any further posts, this thread is redundant and is being closed down.


----------

